# First Eight: the King & Friends - Meet the Durants



## Coatesvillain

I'm going to try doing this. Every eight games we'll do a thread where we discuss anything about the matchups we want. Just doing it this way instead of a thread for each game or a thread here and there. Something where there's some regularity so that we know they'll be something to discuss. I'll also try to post articles of interest every now and then. (Oh and get ready for some bad puns in the title)

Here's how the schedule opens up:
Local Station in parenthesis

Wed Oct 27 - Vs Miami Heat 7 PM (CSN)
Fri Oct 29 - Vs Atlanta Hawks 7 PM (CSN)
Sat Oct 30 - @ Indiana Pacers 8 PM (TCN)
Tue Nov 2 - @ Washington Wizards 7 PM (CSN)
Wed Nov 3 - Vs Indiana Pacers 7 PM (CSN)
Fri Nov 5 - Vs Cleveland Cavaliers 7 PM (CSN)
Sun Nov 7 - @ New York Knicks 12 PM (CSN)
Wed Nov 10 - @ Oklahoma City Thunder 8 PM (CSN)

What will the record for the first 8 games be?


----------



## Salomon

*re: First Eight: the King & Friends - Meet the Durants*

3-5 at worst.

I wonder if the schedule-makers set this up as a potential consolation game just in case Lebron's team needs a pick-me-up after losing to Celtics for the third straight year. :baseldance:


----------



## Basel

*re: First Eight: the King & Friends - Meet the Durants*

I see them going 3-5.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*re: First Eight: the King & Friends - Meet the Durants*

I'm seeing 2-6. Split vs the Pacers, and maybe the Cavs.

The Sixers have announced their starting lineup:

Jrue Holiday, Andre Iguodala, Jason Kapono, Elton Brand, and Spencer Hawes.


----------



## HB

*re: First Eight: the King & Friends - Meet the Durants*

A brutal schedule, wouldnt be surprised if you won only one of those games.


----------



## ATLien

*re: First Eight: the King & Friends - Meet the Durants*

Atlanta looked very out of sync (they are attempting to install a new offense) in the pre-season. I bet you'll win that game.


----------



## PatronJames

*re: First Eight: the King & Friends - Meet the Durants*

Well despite the Celtics just clicking on all cylinders, the Heat look very inconsistent and are not taking care of the ball (LeBron already has six turnovers). Maybe this Miami team isn't as good as anticipated, but if they lose this game by 10-15 points, you know they're going to come out tomorrow night pissed off and are going to take it on on our Sixers. It's gonna be a tough one, that's for sure.


----------



## RedsDrunk

*re: First Eight: the King & Friends - Meet the Durants*

Kapono's starting? Rut row.


----------



## HKF

*re: First Eight: the King & Friends - Meet the Durants*

1-7


----------



## Basel

*re: First Eight: the King & Friends - Meet the Durants*

Nice dunk by Iggy against the Heat early on. I fully expect them to lose, but I think they could keep it close for a while.


----------



## Salomon

*re: First Eight: the King & Friends - Meet the Durants*

Dear Speights,

DUNK THE FREAKING BALL.


----------



## Basel

*re: First Eight: the King & Friends - Meet the Durants*

Thaddeus Young is playing VERY well of the bench. Sixers holding their own right now.


----------



## PatronJames

*re: First Eight: the King & Friends - Meet the Durants*

Trailing 49-41 at halftime. I just tuned in halfway through the second quarter and from what I've seen hasn't been too bad. Young is really preventing it from being a blowout. 11 points off the bench for Thaddeus after one half. James Jones four three's really killed us. Gotta contain Miami's deep threats to even stand the slightest chance.

Big man Marc Jackson on the halftime show. Forgot completely about him. When did he even play in the league last?


----------



## PatronJames

*re: First Eight: the King & Friends - Meet the Durants*

The Sixers drop the first game of the season 87-97 to the Miami Heat.

Some good and bad things to take away from our first game of the season. I try not to be too critical, not only because we played the new-look Miami Heat, but because it's the first real game scenario our guys have seen since late-April.

First let me say that I am beaming about Evan Turner. 16 points off the pine, shot 7/10 and grabbed 7 rebounds. Only turned the ball over two times as well. Collins mentioned on the 'Meet the Sixers' segment on CSN a week or two ago that Turner is his own worst enemy because of how hard he is on himself. A player like that needs to start off of a good foot and that's exactly what Turner did. Good for him.

Liked our team's rebounding and passing. Much more fluid offense this year compared to what we had to watch last season under Eddie Jordan. That made me want to puke.

Do not like the number of turnovers we committed (19). You can't make that many mistakes against a team like Miami with three dynamic scorers in James, Wade, and Bosh.

We held James to 16 points and forced him to turn the ball over 9 times, but Wade exposed our backcourt and finished with 30 points (9/12 FT).

Anyone know why Speights only played 3 minutes and change? I was looking forward to him stepping it up this season. I loved how hard-nosed Nocioni is. I feel like we haven't had a player like him in years. He's a competitive player and isn't afraid to get physical.

Thaddeus Young and Lou Williams provided wonderful bench support chipping in 15 points apiece.

Overall, had we contained James Jones (6/9 3P) and hadn't started off the first quarter with so many careless turnovers, we could've caught the Heat off-guard and started the season off with a W. I don't think many of us anticipated that, but it's a new-look team with a new coach and it could've been a lot worse. This loss was one of those losses that aren't too hard to swallow because we did a lot of good things against a very tough opponent.

Can't wait to see how we fair against Atlanta on Friday.


----------



## Salomon

*re: First Eight: the King & Friends - Meet the Durants*

Another thing that needs to be said:

Spencer Hawes is a very bad basketball player.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*re: First Eight: the King & Friends - Meet the Durants*



PatronJames said:


> Anyone know why Speights only played 3 minutes and change? I was looking forward to him stepping it up this season. I loved how hard-nosed Nocioni is. I feel like we haven't had a player like him in years. He's a competitive player and isn't afraid to get physical.


It has to have something to do with Collins citing Speights as being out of shape as well as the injury he suffered near the end of preseason. Speights is a bad defensive player, rebounder, and a black hole on offense but he should be getting in before Songaila. 

Turner is a player. What's incredible about him is that even when he's not scoring he's doing something positive. He's probably our best rebounder, he tends to make smart moves with the basketball, and he's a good defender. Glad he had a good game out of the gates to quiet all the "bust" talk.

Jrue didn't play as well but he's still young and it's a long season. I need to see him be more assertive and to stop making lazy passes in traffic. He looked pretty timid to start and for it he was on the bench for a good amount of the first half.

The Kapono - Brand - Hawes front court is a disaster. I was going to specify on defense but it wasn't much better on offense. That group helped the offense be almost stagnant while out there together. I've seen people elsewhere explain Hawes starting as him being our only center but c'mon! That guy is a stiff.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*re: First Eight: the King & Friends - Meet the Durants*

Another come back loss. This time to the Hawks.

You know to start the season with two playoff teams I'm feeling a lot more positive about the season that I thought I would. The Sixers are a team who is aspiring to make the playoffs and they battled against two teams they wouldn't be able to beat in 7. 

I think Turner and Holiday need to be given more time despite mistakes. They need to learn how to play through it and if that results in some loses I'm okay with it.

Brand is playing really well so far.

Hawes actually looked a lot better as well but he's still weak, and lazy. He has no touch on the offense when working in the post either. I guess with all that criticism it tells you how bad he was in the first game.

Kapono didn't see the game after he started. He has no business starting.

Nocioni had a strong game and got away with what should've been a basket interference late on a put back dunk.

Sliding Turner over to PG when Holiday isn't out there actually is a good thing. Unlike when Iguodala was given the ball you can really trust Turner's handle and his decision making. He can really see the court well and he's a really good passer. He didn't score like last game or defend as well but it was a solid performance.

Speights is in the dog house and a lot of it has to do with his lazy play. They need to move him before his trade value bottoms out.

Iguodala had an outstanding game. He's a much better shooter off the catch than off the dribble. Also did a little bit of everything. He can score like this on given nights but you don't want to be in a position where it's required but that's where the team is right now. He can do so many good things on the floor that he is a guy who could help plenty of teams in a trade situation.

Thad was active got a poster dunk on Pachulia but he's not a good rebounder, he tends to rush his moves in the post as he shies from contact, and he can't shoot. When he touched the ball around 18 feet the Hawk left him and he couldn't hit that shot. I'm not mad that he took him but at this point in his career you want him to be able to be able to force the defense to respect him there.


----------



## Salomon

*re: First Eight: the King & Friends - Meet the Durants*

Enes Kanter here we come.


----------



## HB

*re: First Eight: the King & Friends - Meet the Durants*

Perry Jones is a better player


----------



## Coatesvillain

*re: First Eight: the King & Friends - Meet the Durants*

The starters can't play together.

Hawes was back to playing first game levels of bad instead of second game levels of bad.

Lucky the Pacers are a team that is giving quality minutes to stiffs like Hansbrough and McRoberts if they had a quality big to put next to Hibbert we would've been killed. What helped more than anything was the Pacers taking bad shots.

I really need to see Jrue play more aggressive. There were multiple times that he just went for an extremely soft finish at the rim and was blocked. That shot is going to get swatted in the NBA. He also has a way of waiting for the ball instead of going to get it and Collison made plays on this a few times early. Also when he was out there he was off the ball more than you would expect.

Turner brought intangibles but he has to be able to knock down that mid-range shot when given to him. He's a long way from having three point range as well.

Lou played well but for some reason he got no minutes in the fourth quarter. He was a big reason the Sixers lead in the first half and he did a better job defensively on the PGs than Holiday. 

Speights got some minutes but not much production at all. I think he played more tonight than the other games combined and he just looked bad. 

Battie gave quality minutes. 

This game kinda dampened my enthusiasm after the first two because they fell into the same trap and the Pacers are at best a 6-8 seed in the East.


----------



## Salomon

*re: First Eight: the King & Friends - Meet the Durants*

The depth charts definitely needs to be revamped.

Songailia 
Hawes/Speights/Kapono 
Battie/Brackins/Nocioni/Meeks/Williams
Brand/Young/Iguodala/Turner/Holiday

Turner must start, the man child duo need to hit the pine, and the other young guys should get a chance to prove their self.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*re: First Eight: the King & Friends - Meet the Durants*

This stat from the Indy game is incredible (thanks to Depressed Fan):

With Spencer Hawes on the bench tonight, Indiana scored 62 points in 35 minutes, or 1.77 points-per-minute.
With Spencer on the floor, Indiana scored 37 points in 13 minutes, or 2.85 points-per-minute.

lol


----------



## PatronJames

*re: First Eight: the King & Friends - Meet the Durants*

Two winless teams go at it tonight. Our 76ers versus John Wall and the Washington Wizards.

Lou Williams had a great game last season in DC when he broke his jaw in November 2009. With the scoring relief he has given us the first three games this season, I expect him to have another impressive showing tonight.

I missed the Indiana game, but saw that turnovers and free throws killed us. We can't afford having individuals (Iguodala, Williams) turning the ball over 5 times apiece.

Can't wait to see how this match-up tonight turns out. The #1 pick versus the #2 ...


----------



## PatronJames

*re: First Eight: the King & Friends - Meet the Durants*

Man, I hate Elton Brand, but what a big shot. Sixers up by 115-114 with 14 seconds remaining in overtime. This has been quite the game. Please hold on Sixers and get a stop. Lou deserves a win after delivering on such a big game.


----------



## PatronJames

*re: First Eight: the King & Friends - Meet the Durants*

That was a clean block! I hate the Wizards. I hate ****ty teams that act so cocky. Not a fan of John Wall either. Amazing talent, but he's so full of himself.

115-116 with 7 seconds left ... who's gonna take the shot?


----------



## Coatesvillain

*re: First Eight: the King & Friends - Meet the Durants*

Missed most of this game but caught the end of the fourth quarter and OT.

*sigh*


----------



## Coatesvillain

*re: First Eight: the King & Friends - Meet the Durants*

I will say that the biggest surprise so far has been Elton Brand. He's not the scorer he was before but he's pretty effective and productive so far this season. I think there might be a way to move him to someone if he keeps this up.


----------



## Salomon

*re: First Eight: the King & Friends - Meet the Durants*

^ You think Thorn can sucker in Jordan and Brown by giving up Nazr+Diaw+filler?


----------



## Coatesvillain

*re: First Eight: the King & Friends - Meet the Durants*

I wish but it's not likely. I don't have faith in Jordan as a talent evaluator (Adam Morrison, Kwame Brown) but he's the same guy who dumped contracts when he got to Washington.

I think it would have to be a team that thinks they could compete with him. All I'm looking for is to cut years off the contract and maybe get a draft pick.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*re: First Eight: the King & Friends - Meet the Durants*

Tonight vs the Pacers.

This is the closest to a must win the team will have this early in the season. After the way they lost last night they need to recover with a win against a familiar opponent.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*re: First Eight: the King & Friends - Meet the Durants*

Hawes being aggressive? What's going on?

Of course he bricks two FTs afterwards. lol


----------



## Coatesvillain

*re: First Eight: the King & Friends - Meet the Durants*

Impressive block by Iguodala on Granger. 

Sixers up 31-16 right now. Hopefully they can put together a complete game.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*re: First Eight: the King & Friends - Meet the Durants*

That charge on Speights is questionable. Yeah, he left his feet instead of going straight up and down but Posey never gave him a chance to come back down. He slid under him while Speights was in the air.


----------



## Basel

*re: First Eight: the King & Friends - Meet the Durants*



> PHILADELPHIA (AP) -- Philadelphia 76ers coach Doug Collins was not on the bench for the second half of Wednesday night's game against Indiana because of symptoms related to vertigo. His return was questionable.
> 
> Associate head coach Michael Curry took over with the Sixers holding a 26-point lead at halftime.
> 
> Collins missed two preseason games because of symptoms related to a concussion he sustained on Memorial Day. He then had neurological testing and treatment for what was diagnosed as vertigo.


http://www.nba.com/2010/news/11/03/sixers-collins.ap/index.html


----------



## Coatesvillain

*re: First Eight: the King & Friends - Meet the Durants*

Elton Brand continues his resurgence by going 25 & 12 from the field. 25 points on 15 shots is astounding.

The most impressive thing about this game is that the Sixers at no point let the lead fall to single digits.

Speights got 14 minutes of game time and pulled down 11 rebounds. He had some good looks but couldn't get his shot to fall. He actually looked really productive and should be getting more time to see if his play can continue to improve.


----------



## PatronJames

*re: First Eight: the King & Friends - Meet the Durants*

Brand has been a stud the first five games. Much more aggressive play than we are used to seeing from him. Also nice to see Hawes get out to a good start in the first quarter. Young and Turner were both a pleasure to watch off the bench. Anybody else notice Speights grabbing 11 boards in 13 minutes? Overall our team was awesome rebounding, and to me that's the most important stat when it comes to getting the win.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*re: First Eight: the King & Friends - Meet the Durants*

Yeah, Speights was very active out there. I think Collins putting him in the doghouse has definitely helped him (which is surprising).


----------



## PatronJames

*re: First Eight: the King & Friends - Meet the Durants*

Sixers trailed by 19 at one point in the second quarter 31-50. Now we trail 65-69 and are making a nice push led by Jrue Holiday in the third.

Why on earth did Cleveland change their uniforms? They new yellow compared to the old gold is horrid. The font on the jersey is ugly too. I loved their old ones. I guess they needed change after LeBron left.


----------



## Salomon

*re: First Eight: the King & Friends - Meet the Durants*

Lou is such a cancer.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*re: First Eight: the King & Friends - Meet the Durants*

Ugh.

This game felt so good from the backend of the first quarter until near the end of the fourth. There was hustle, the offense was scoring and there were stops on defense. Lou Will came in and the offense was still scoring but they were trading baskets. Then Boobie Gibson took it to Lou and then the foul with him shooting the three changed everything.

I really didn't like how Lou being on the floor took Jrue off the ball. I wouldn't mind it if it was here and there but it was way too much. With the way Jrue was playing I'd keep the ball in his hands and let him make the play. With Lou having the ball the easy looks weren't being setup and that's the game.


----------



## PatronJames

*re: First Eight: the King & Friends - Meet the Durants*

Sixers build a 33-25 lead after the first quarter. Turner and Brand have been impressive early. Turner really is shaping up to be the best rebounder on this team, especially for being a guard. I love how active he is on both ends.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*re: First Eight: the King & Friends - Meet the Durants*

Lou Will might be one of the more mercurial players in the NBA. If he's scoring he's a completely different player than when he's not. If his shot is falling he's willing to move the ball and play defense, if not? He's ball hogging, taking bad shots or making insane drives to the rim while letting his man get to the rim.


----------



## Salomon

*re: First Eight: the King & Friends - Meet the Durants*

It amazes me how players keep falling for that patented pump fake.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*re: First Eight: the King & Friends - Meet the Durants*

Lou really settled down after his play early and yeah the pump fake is ridiculous. It's always funny to see larger players fall for it. Why are you leaving your feet to block his shot?

Great win for the team.

It would've been easy for Collins to have gone back to Noce instead of playing Meeks but that was a sign he's trying to see what we have. Meeks had a lot of energy but a lot of what he showed was too much energy. He was working at 210 mph once he got back into the game at the start of the second half. He's done enough in this one game to hopefully have him suited up for the rest of the season.

I was disappointed to see Speights play so little though. He's earned more minutes imo. Especially more than Hawes.

Holiday continues to be a different player now that he's playing with confidence.

Jrue had 19 points, 8 assists, 5 rebounds
Turner had 14 points, 10 rebounds (9 defensive!!), 3 assists but had 5 TOs.


----------



## PatronJames

*re: First Eight: the King & Friends - Meet the Durants*



Coatesvillain said:


> Lou really settled down after his play early and yeah the pump fake is ridiculous. It's always funny to see larger players fall for it. Why are you leaving your feet to block his shot?
> 
> Great win for the team.
> 
> It would've been easy for Collins to have gone back to Noce instead of playing Meeks but that was a sign he's trying to see what we have. Meeks had a lot of energy but a lot of what he showed was too much energy. He was working at 210 mph once he got back into the game at the start of the second half. He's done enough in this one game to hopefully have him suited up for the rest of the season.
> 
> I was disappointed to see Speights play so little though. He's earned more minutes imo. Especially more than Hawes.
> 
> Holiday continues to be a different player now that he's playing with confidence.
> 
> Jrue had 19 points, 8 assists, 5 rebounds
> Turner had 14 points, 10 rebounds (9 defensive!!), 3 assists but had 5 TOs.


I can live with the 5 turnovers from Turner once in awhile, as long as it doesn't become a habit. But forget the turnovers when you see that rebounding stat. Evan has been terrific during this young season on the glass. He's 6'7'', but if you ask me he looks 6'3'', 6'4'' tops out there. He has a nose for the ball and I think is a great ball handler. Turner's just excited and rookies are going to make hasty decisions with the ball, especially in your first professional start at Madison Square Garden of all places.


----------



## HKF

*re: First Eight: the King & Friends - Meet the Durants*

I was wrong about this team. They need to learn how to win the close ones. They could easily be 4-3 right now.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*re: First Eight: the King & Friends - Meet the Durants*

I trashed the Doug Collins hire but I think he's already proven me wrong. He's found a way to try and have them compete while still developing players to see if they're a part of the team's future.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Kapono and Iguodala are out for tomorrow's game against the Thunder. 

Really want to see how Holiday matches up with Westbrook.


----------



## PatronJames

I heard Jeff Green may be out for Oklahoma City. Really would be a relief for a defense to be able to channel our focus on just Durant and Westbrook, rather than all three of them.

Kapono wasn't used much in our win over New York on Sunday so I am not that disappointed. Nocioni is a much more physical presence on defense, so as long as he's locked on from downtown than we should stand somewhat of a chance.

But like said before, the Holiday v. Westbrook match-up is definitely the most crucial for both teams.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Also Brackins will be suited up for the first time in this one. So we'll see how much he plays tonight.


----------



## HB

Coatesvillain said:


> I* trashed the Doug Collins hire but I think he's already proven me wrong*. He's found a way to try and have them compete while still developing players to see if they're a part of the team's future.


WHUTTTTT????


----------



## Coatesvillain

Watch games.


----------



## HB

More like you being proven wrong.....you can actually admit that. Wurreheck!!!!


----------



## Coatesvillain

I admit I'm wrong a lot. Meanwhile you're still copping pleas for the Magic from the Celtic series.


----------



## PatronJames

Coatesvillain said:


> Also Brackins will be suited up for the first time in this one. So we'll see how much he plays tonight.


Is he replacing Kapono?


----------



## Salomon

Yes, for personal matters I think.


----------



## HB

Coatesvillain said:


> I admit I'm wrong a lot. Meanwhile you're still copping pleas for the Magic from the Celtic series.


Lol never did


----------



## Coatesvillain

The thing that stays true with Turner is he's not afraid to defend anyone. Put him on Lebron, Wade, Durant and he just goes out there and competes. Also so far in this game Holiday has outplayed Westbrook.

Hawes is playing better as well (I guess playing another softy in Krstic helps).


----------

